# What would you rather have?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What would you rather have in a 120 gallon?


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

One solitary Serrasalmus Niger about a foot long, and maybe a tire track eel. everything else would be victims. Just because I've heard about the black p's being unstable and unpredictable. Just like the violence shaft dishes out when he's gonna open a can of whoopass


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO - I think that a school should consist of a single species. Not for any reasons in particular, just that I like to see the cohesiveness of one type of p. I dont like to see a bunch of different types of fish in one tank. There is too much going on in that case. All caribe look cool, all piraya, all ternz, all geryi, or in my case all golds. I think that the tank looks alot "cleaner" with just one type of fish that comprise the school.

Just my opinion though.

~~Dj


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> IMO - I think that a school should consist of a single species. Not for any reasons in particular, just that I like to see the cohesiveness of one type of p. I dont like to see a bunch of different types of fish in one tank. There is too much going on in that case. All caribe is look cool, all piraya, all ternz, all geryi, or in my case all golds. I think that the tank looks alot "cleaner" with just one type of fish that comprise the school.
> 
> Just my opinion though.
> 
> ~~Dj


 I totally agree thats why I have never had a mix shoal.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I voted 7 caribe because those are the next pygos I plan on getting when I set up a new tank. I already have lots of reds so thats not an issue...after that a shoal of piraya.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would love to have my little school of like 10 reds i think that would look great


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

GREAT WHITE SHARK! HO YEAH!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i voted for 3 red and 4 cariba...i like having different pygos...i would go with terns and cariba put you didn't put that up







...nice mix


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

2 natts, 2 yellow natts, 2 piraya and 2 caribe


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Other: 2 Reds, 2 Ternetzi's, and 3 Cariba


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I voted other....
I would like to set it up with like 5 reds and a handfull of zebra african cichlids provided with plenty of cavework... :smile:


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

I voted other...4 caribe 2 reds 1 ternetzi


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have Cariba only and like it better than my Mix shoal of Red and Yellow Natts and Cariba

They seem to shoal better and eat better for me now, they also use 100% of the tank now too, frequently attack the surface or swimming close to the surface which never even came close to happening before, but I link this mostly due to the newest Cariba Captain which is the one that started swimming up top


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> They seem to shoal better and eat better for me now, they also use 100% of the tank now too, frequently attack the surface or swimming close to the surface which never even came close to happening before, but I link this mostly due to the newest Cariba Captain which is the one that started swimming up top


I would not link it to anything Nate. 
My mixed shoal has always used the entire tank. They are constantly swimming around the top, middle and bottom. I have been posting threads about this for at least a year and the response I would get is: 
There is no oxygen (I have 4 filters and 2 power heads=lot of surface movement) 
Bad water (3 canisters and an emp400 on a 125) 
They are stressed and must be gasping for air at the top.

All complete crap, but searching for an answer as to why my fish would not stay at the bottom.

What it comes down to is that people tend to regurgitate information without knowing dick. Because it is a well known rule that p's only hang at the bottom (which is BS), there must have been a problem with my tank. 
Welcome to the club of piranha owners whos fish actually use the entire tank. From what I have heard, we are a very select few!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

one big ass rhom...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Either 7 reds, or 7 cariba...
Definitely a shoal


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Everyone has their own opinion to stand by. As for me, I would def love a shoal of mixed Pygo.. unless it was a huge mosterous Serra.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> one big ass rhom...


 I second that. If I just could get a hold of JUST 1 of them. I'd be a berry berry happy


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> one big ass rhom...


 i third that. it would look good to have one.


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

I go with all Piraya. I think a tank full of Piraya cant be beat.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I voted 7 caribe... because I am getting 10 of them at the end of the week for my new 180. I think they look just awesome and have only heard good things about them. But any of the picks would be a real nice set up. So there is no wrong pick!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Halo said:


> I go with all Piraya. I think a tank full of Piraya cant be beat.


 Piraya are thier own worst enemy. For some reason they like the taste of other piraya. Way too expensive for them to serve as snacks for eachother.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

20 inch S. Manuelli. Dream,dream, dream.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > one big ass rhom...
> ...


 i change my vote and agree with these guys. get a HUGE rhom.






















wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

And name it RHOMosaurus


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I would go with 7 Cariba!...and get a 80g tank for my Rhom!

At this moment i have 4 Caribas in a 100g and 1 Rhombeus in a 50g!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

7 piranha cuz feeding time just all of them munchin on a huge feeder would look awsome


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i would put my 7" rhom ive raised since he was a diem size (5yrs) in it he deserves it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

8 reds 2 terns and 2 caribe


----------

